
Overview of JPEG XT (2016) - Sami_Lehtinen
https://jpeg.org/jpegxt/
======
mkl
XT, XR, XL, XS. I wish the names were more meaningful. I can never remember
which one is which or what they're good for, or even which order they came in
(and the jpeg.org pages don't even list years).

JPEG XL is the one currently in development, and it has what sound like some
really neat features, like floating point pixel data, and lossless conversion
from JPEG (and according to Wikipedia [1] back to JPEG, but I'm guessing that
only applies to images that went JPEG -> JPEG XL -> JPEG).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Photographic_Experts_Gro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Photographic_Experts_Group#JPEG_XL)

~~~
slovenlyrobot
You can think of them all as JPEG NB.. 'no browser support' ;)

~~~
tambourine_man
The browser scene is very different these days. Browsers are evergreen or
yearly updated.

So are creation tools such as Adobe’s.

~~~
wongarsu
JPEG XR is only supported by IE (since version 2011) and Edge before the
switch to Blink/Chromium. Webp is supported by everyone except Safari and IE,
but Safari and mobile Safari have about 15-20% combined market share.

New formats are basically only relevant if they get blessed by Google/Chrome,
and even then you often need fallbacks for a long time.

~~~
tambourine_man
The thing that held us back before was legacy tools and browsers. Not anymore.

If we can agree on a standard (hard, I know) we can star using it pretty
quickly.

------
jl6
Patent encumbered?

~~~
unlord
Yes, there is at least one third party patent license administrator for JPEG-
XT:

[https://www.sisvel.com/licensing-programs/digital-video-
disp...](https://www.sisvel.com/licensing-programs/digital-video-display-
technology/jpeg-xt/patent-owners)

------
Hackbraten
You may want to append (2015) to that title.

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG_XT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG_XT)

------
dkdbejwi383
Jpeg XS Max

